# Leveling concrete floor - problem



## McCool (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Me and my Father are do it yourselfers. We've pretty much started every project one can in a household but have yet to finish more than a handfull, usually because we end up hitting a snag. So here is one of them:

We are trying to level our basement floor (the gradient that is supposed to guide the water to the basement drain pipe) and we aren't having much luck. We are using 'self leveling' cement but we have found that it doesn't level itself particularly nicely and I was wondering what you guys would reccomend in terms of leveling off the floor?

The purpose of this of course is to be able to put down a level floor directly on top of the concrete (like a comercial carpeting) and avoid laying down a sub floor; which would rob us of a few inches which would mean I would smack my head off the ceiling down there (I am a tall guy and it is a low ceiling).

Suggestions?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*What product are you using* that you are referring to as "self levelling cement"?

All of the Self Levelling Compounds (SLC's) work great and they do level themselves quite nicely if the directions are followed. Also a primer is required.

You first would need to know the variance that you are trying to fill. You would then have to create a temporary dam to block the SLC from entering the floor drain. Knowing the variance will tell you how tall the dam needs to be.

SLC's are limited as to how thick you can pour them in any single given application but you can make several applications if you want to.


----------



## McCool (Dec 3, 2006)

Stone Mason "self leveling" compound. It comes in 50lb drums. I've already laid about $200-$300 worth and not only is it not that level, but its a pain to lay and I usually end up on my hands and knees spreading it by hand. I am mixing it as best I can and I do use the primer and dam.

it's just the fact that it isn't very level. What would you reccomend? (product, technique etc.)


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Just my luck, I'm not familiar with the SLC you are using.

I can gaurantee you that if you use Custom's Level Quick or Latticrete's #86 you shouldn't have any problems.

Following the instructions to-the-letter with self levelling compounds is absolutely necessary in all cases.

You need only to sometimes encourage the flow into restricted areas (around floor penetrations or into corners) but other than that it will level itself.


----------

